
Judge Cracks Down on LinkedIn’s Shameful Abuse of Computer Break-In Law - heroprotagonist
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/08/judge-cracks-down-linkedins-shameful-abuse-computer-break-law
======
heroprotagonist
It's not my title choice (I am preserving the original title), but I still
think it's important.

To me, it'd be more authoritative without adding the emotion. Maybe they feel
that adding outrage is required, to rile people up enough to care and spread
awareness.

------
frigen
Disappointing that this refers to LinkedIn instead of placing responsibility
at the feet of Microsoft.

